# No-Plow Food Plots?



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

Anyone have any experience with any of these? The problem is the farm I hunt has an unusually high number of cows this year so I can't plant the field I would like to. This being said I am going to try and plant somewhere that the cows can't get to and won't really be able to get any tilling equipment in there. If any of you guys have any advice or tips on how to get a small plot in there it'd be much appreciated.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The so called &#8220;No plow&#8221; mixes are just mixtures of smaller and/or easy to germinate seeds. Things like clover and brassicas. Some also have rye grass. I would certain never plant rye grass on purpose, but you can go with a cheap clover or brassica seed from the local seed/feed store and plant your own mix. Though these seeds can germinate with no plowing, seed soil contact is vital for germination. It&#8217;s still important to clear away as much leaf litter or vegetation as you can. Are these places in the woods or in open areas? If you can get to almost bare dirt and plant shortly before a rain, you&#8217;ll get some growth. However, it won&#8217;t match what would come from planting in a normal seed bed. Also, go heavy on the seeding rate (25-50%), as some of the seed will not germinate.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

I'll be planting in the woods. It won't be a big area so I have no problem doing some work to clear the area before planting. The property has a lot of deer bedding areas and water year round but no food to really hold the deer so I'd like to try something this year without the cows tearing it up in one sitting. I will give the clover a try unless I can come up with something better maybe someone has had a problem similar to this? Thanks for the help too Magis


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

can the cows get to the woods?if so,they will find it and eat it.if not, the clover will grow with little soil contact,just like said before add extra seed to it and just before a rain.try to clear some tree limbs for better sun to get through and you will have better luck on more germination.try to eleminate as many weeds as possible before starting.winter wheat patches are a good thing to mix in or just a patch on its own.


----------



## AnthHol (Jul 24, 2007)

The cows have access to the woods but they tend to stick to the trails and wider open areas. I think if I were to plant in a tight wooded near the fence line they probably wouldn't venture over to that area. Anyhow I figure it is worth a try to see how it works then go from there.


----------



## General (Oct 28, 2009)

I put in Shotplot this year in the woods. I took 2 rakes and a rotortiller on my fourwheeler and drove in. I got in the woods and my rotortiller wouldnt start, so I jumped back on my fourwheeler did about 30 donuts and burnouts in the area i wanted to plant then raked away the lose grass. I planted the plot and checked it about a week later. It was already 5 inches tall!


----------

